# Bunnies at WB



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I was chasing pheasants with my two bird dogs at west branch sat morning...FYI- There was a TON of rabbit tracks!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

That's good to hear! I stopped hunting rabbits a long time ago because there were none. Maybe the guys with dogs do ok but the rabbit numbers at WB seem to have really dropped since I was young. Lots of cats out there!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Lots of cats out there!


There's a lady that feeds all the strays in the first lot on the south side of Cable Line Rd. that goes to the oil well. This is coming for SR 14.
That's why there are so many damn stray cats out there.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

One rabbit can make a lot of tracks. lol


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Never did too well without dogs in the late '70s/early '80s.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You were probably seeing the same rabbit that was hopping around thursday, friday and saturday. 

I was out there Thursday morning after we got a fresh dusting of snow. There were a few tracks in certain areas, but then there would be big areas with NO tracks where there should have been rabbits. A TON of pheasant hunters on cable line road. Only heard half as many shots as there were hunters! Saw one bird that got away from the crowd, but he was far away from us.

Lewzer, that sure does explain the downfall of that section! We used to hunt that corner a lot, but hardly saw a track there on Thursday! Saw a couple of fresh tracks on the other side of the swamp, but they both took off ahead of us and dove for the swamp and the 6' high grass! 

The only places you find rabbits out there are the really thick areas where you can't get a shot and they run ahead of you. Gotta have a dog to run them back to you out there! We started hunting a different public hunting area cause it sucked so bad!


----------

